# I give up. I'm apparently too stupid for a clothesline.



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I tried again to have a clothesline. Strung it up tight between two trees. Pulled it as tight as it would go. Hung four tee-shirts on it and it sags down to my waist. Tried to pull the clothesline tighter and it snaps...

This is the second time this has happened to me. I must be too stupid to understand the logistics of a clothesline. I'll just use the dryer...

 RedTartan


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

what are you using for the line?


----------



## RichieC (Aug 29, 2007)

You bought the cheap closeline. Buy the steel-core stuff and I guarantee it will not snap when you tighten it.

Then, if you need ideas on what to do with the old clothsline, send me a PM


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

It's not that you are stupid. You know that. You are just not taking into account the nature of the project. A clothesline works because it is wrapped around 2 pulleys and has a tensioner at the end to hold it tight. You can screw some hooks into the trees and put the pulleys on the hooks, then run the line around the pulleys. You can get pulleys for about 3 dollars a peice. The spreaders used to keep a loaded line from sagging to the ground are about the same price, and you will need 2. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

marvella said:


> what are you using for the line?


I got the white clothesline from the dollar store. If it's not fit for use as a clothesline, why do they sell them as such? It's a conspiracy to make people feel like clotheslines are too hard... and it's working.

 RedTartan


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Ninn said:


> It's not that you are stupid. You know that. You are just not taking into account the nature of the project. A clothesline works because it is wrapped around 2 pulleys and has a tensioner at the end to hold it tight. You can screw some hooks into the trees and put the pulleys on the hooks, then run the line around the pulleys. You can get pulleys for about 3 dollars a peice. The spreaders used to keep a loaded line from sagging to the ground are about the same price, and you will need 2. Hope this helps you out.


Clotheslines have pulleys? This isn't enough information. Spreaders? 

RedTartan <- feeling dumber by the minute...

ETA: What is a tensioner? This is what I mean. Somebody outta start a site called "Clotheslines for Dummies". I tried to research this on the internet. Nothing out there! I found a bunch of yuppie articles telling how "green" clotheslines are, but no practical information. I was left thinking that it would be fine to just tie a single line between two points (in my case trees.) 

I was raised in a city! I've never seen a working clothesline. 

Somebody with a blog needs to make a very detailed post with lots of pictures and links showing where I can buy this stuff 'cause I've never seen it anywhere. I did try to buy prop poles, but no one carries them locally. Argh!


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Oh, Darlin'.....

Get some from the dollar store that has the wire core - you CAN use the stuff that has a fiber core? But it stretches. Dog line works too. 

That crappy closeline rope will also ROT in the sun and rain...

AND make yourself some "props." Simply a long stick that you PROP the line up in the middle with. Make it about 2 feet LONGER than your height of your clothes line. And then tighten your line periodically. If you use the fiber centered stuff it will eventually stretch enough and break. You can also used cast-off telephone line and/or TV cable lines... Anything with a wire core will work better. 

Oh, honey.

It's gonna work. Trust me. I understand your frustration. Really.

IF you string lines in your garage? For rainy days? That clothesline rope will kinda work ok. 

*hugs*

:grouphug:


----------



## RichieC (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm not sure about the etiquette of posting links to commercial sites, so I won't, but if you go to Lehman's site, you will find all that you need. Then, once you see what it looks like, you can find it elsewhere cheaper, if you choose.

My wife just buys from Lehman's. About one new clothsdrying item a month, it seems. The clothsline seems to be her favorite "country" thing.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


...now that I think on it? That black tv cable stuff may deterioriate in the sun and put black marks on your nice clean clothes.

Try a dog tie-out cable if nothing else.

Everything's $1 sometimes has them. Just clip together to get the length you need until you get the hang of it and/or decide you like it.

You aren't stupid at all. Really.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

Just prop up the sagging part with a tall notched stick. Sometimes you can find aluminum poles with a notched wire made especially for this purpose.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for recommending Lehman's, RitchieC. I found this: http://www.lehmans.com/shopping/pro...243&itemType=PRODUCT&RS=1&keyword=clothesline

This kit doesn't come with spacers or prop poles. Do I need both spacers and prop poles or do the spacers do the job of the prop poles? 

Ninn, where are you finding your supplies? I've looked everywhere and can't find anything but clothes pins and cheap clotheslines. 

RedTartan


----------



## BobK (Oct 28, 2004)

you could also buy a better quality piece of clothes line and tie a tautline hitch in it for tensioning and removing the stretch......any handy boyscout will be able to show you the knot......or look here for instructions...

http://www.iland.net/~jbritton/tautlinehitch.htm


----------



## mamalisa (Feb 1, 2004)

Hardware store. Preferably one with lots of old-fashioned stuff.

Ours sells chicks, dog food, ammo, dishes, bee stuff and clothesline.


----------



## Togg Lovers (Apr 30, 2008)

Prop poles work great and you can easily move them where you want them. Leahman's has them. Go to drying, and I believe it was on page 3. Boy those are alot nicer than my old wooden ones.


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

Here is a picture of the pulley and the tensioner.
You can also use something like this. We have one and it helps, just put in on when you have half your laundry hanging.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

Mine is strung between 2 trees. Just get a better quality clothesline that will not snap when pulled tight.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

gunsmithgirl said:


> Mine is strung between 2 trees. Just get a better quality clothesline that will not snap when pulled tight.


How EXACTLY is it attached to the trees? Is it one line with each end tied to the trees? Or do you use pulleys so that it looks like two lines? Are you tying them straight to the trees or using hooks? Do you use prop poles?

To everyone else,

Can I just get 100 feet of Lehman's best (metal) clothesline and (since it can't stretch) tie it to the trees and be done with it? I really don't want to spend $50 on a clothesline... Do I have to have all the extras?

RedTartan


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.industrial-rigging.com/


Check out this website. They have aircraft quality steel line, turnbuckles, eyehooks and all you need to make a clothesline. 
Get a couple of eye-hooks, a turnbuckle for each line you want to string, buy the length of line you need and you're set to go. Turnbuckles are to take up the slack in the line when it stretches. Screw the eye-hooks into the trees, (wont hurt them) string your line and hang out clothes.

You do know how to hang out clothes don't you???


.


----------



## mamalisa (Feb 1, 2004)

go to the store and buy sash cord. Sash cord is not clothesline, it kind of looks like a jump rope. Take a piece of it and tie a loop around your tree, higher than your head---stand on a chair----cut the rope so you have a separate piece. Make another loop around the other tree at the same height. Now---tie the line onto one loop. Go to the other end and stretch it REALLY tight, then tie it off. If it is more than 20-30 feet, you will need a prop pole. The line will stretch cause it is new, but it is pretty strong and won't snap. Just tighten it after a couple loads. It's really hard to keep tension AND tie a loop around a tree, so this makes it easier.

Sash cord has a solid middle, but doesn't get black and yukky like the plastic coated wire.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

When we lived in GA we had a clothesline hung between two trees. Our prop was a 2 x 4 nailed to a smaller board as a base. It had a notch cut into the top for the line to rest in. The wind would sometimes blow the line out of the notch. DH attached a screen door hook over the top of the notch to keep the line in place. I could unhook it if I needed to move the prop.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I've never used pullys or tensioners and neither did my mother or grandmother. get a good quality clothesline and pull it very very taunt. My clothes line os about 15 feet long, if you go much further you will need the misc stuff everyone is talking about. The key is pulling the line taunt (tight) and usually re-pulling it a couple times the first few uses.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

heres a picture of my clothesline tied around a tree, just a big old knot
http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm12/clonepop/?action=view&current=clothesline1.jpg
this is a green plastic coated wire, cost 6 bucks for a hundred feet.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

How far between your points? My clothesline is currently 4 8 foot tall t-posts with rope tied around the top. Yes, the line stretched quite a bit. All I had to do was wrap it tighter around the top of the posts. If I could find the package for the rope (I think it was called clothesline rope or something like that) I would tell you exactly what it was called. It wasn't the cheapo dollar store stuff, it was $8 line from Sears Hardware or Tractor Supply. The posts were from Tractor Supply too. Less than $50 for the whole thing. The distance between the posts isn't that far though, only about 30 feet. Jeans have to be hung near the posts and dh did tighten it so much that the posts leaned but it works for comforters and towels. The lowest it gets now is chest high. 

My grandma had the ultimate clothesline. Welded steel tubes, (one for each end) 3 inch diameter, 6 feet above ground, cross piece welded on top, 4 hooks on each cross piece, metal lines streched very tight. You could hang 8 live chickens from it and it didn't sag one bit. (yes, she hung the chickens from the clothesline, by their feet so she could cut their heads off)


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

If you secure to living trees, run the line through pieces of garden hose so it won't damage the tree/grow into the tree.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

RedTartan said:


> Thanks for recommending Lehman's, RitchieC. I found this: http://www.lehmans.com/shopping/pro...243&itemType=PRODUCT&RS=1&keyword=clothesline
> 
> This kit doesn't come with spacers or prop poles. Do I need both spacers and prop poles or do the spacers do the job of the prop poles?
> 
> ...


This kit was my first clothesline and it has everything you need. I just upgraded to the larger pulleys and a higher strength cable and it is much easier to reel in. No prop poles or spacers needed. One end of my line is
attached to a porch pillar and the other to a tree.


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

This is the system I have.

























Once a year I pull the step ladder out and tighten the line â have yet to that this year. 
The advantage is that you can stand in one place to load and unload the line. On extra heavy wash days the deck railing and furniture is draped with laundry too.
The clothespins are kept in a key basket hanging on the deck railing.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow! I can't believe how complicated this can be made to be!

Go to the hardware store. Talk to them, get the best rope/line you can...doesn't HAVE to be wire. Take it home, tie it to the trees...KNOW that you will have to tighten every now and then.

You'll need a pole to hold the line up when you have a heavy load on it. You can use a 2x4 like someone suggested...BUT!!!...if it falls on you it's gonna HURT! (ask how I know!). Make sure it's secure or get something a little lighter...they may have metal poles for sale at the hardware.

Want the best clothespins? Go to estate sales and find the GOOD old pins. You'll also find the BEST clothespin bags...treasure them! I also pick up extra clothesline at estate sales, if available.

Mon...with a 30' line


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

DH put my clothesline up 20 years ago. It is a wire line coated with some plastic. It works great, doesn't rust and lasts.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

RedTartan said:


> RedTartan <- feeling dumber by the minute...
> 
> I was raised in a city! I've never seen a working clothesline.


Don't feel bad Red! I'm a city girl (and I use the term loosely, I'm 52!) too and feel so out of my element sometimes. But if anyone can talk you through it, it's these good people here at HT. They've helped me get through a project numerous times. Right now, some of the great guys are helping me figure out what's wrong and how to fix my electric dryer. 

Back in the good old days (putting on my granny voice here, lol) they had big metal T-posts strung with four lines of wire, like Danaus described, in every back yard IN THE CITY! They were great, and everyone had the cute clothespin bags that hung on the line and moved down the line as you moved, and great heavy duty wooden clothespins that didn't break or fall apart after one or two uses like the ones you buy now. You can still see some of these T-post lines in some older neighborhoods. There was one at the last place I rented. 

Good luck! From one city girl to another, I have faith in you!


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

frogmammy said:


> Wow! I can't believe how complicated this can be made to be!
> 
> Mon...with a 30' line


I'm with you, at first I thought this was a big joke kind of thing, then it just had me shaking my head. There was an old boy on here that used the signature line "It ain't rocket surgery", well if this don't fit that bill.... 

To the OP: I'll echo the others in saying I don't think you are any kind of a dummy---you got enough sense to want to save some money and have clothes that smell outside fresh. You also have the good sense to ask on this board where folks are always ready to help out someone just learning. I suppose I'm taken back by something I've grown up with and have done forever sounding like the next Manhattan Project.

Best of luck with Operation Clothesline darlin. You have gotten plenty of tips so it should be a piece of cake now. Oh, one more tip. If you are the mother to any young boys be advised at some point they are going to want to use your clothes props (those would be the clothes stretcher/2x4 clothes holder upper thingies) to practice their pole vaulting techniques, especially with this being an Olympics year. Chances are they won't get hurt, but it will explain why your clothes props are bent/broken and why your drawers are dragging in the dirt. (brought to you by Farmer Willys voice of experience)


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Well of course you're not stupid! stupid is trying to get one up since last september! i got some good ideas now though. ...Georgia.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

If you want to really get complicated, ask my FIL how the Pennsylvania Dutch put in the clotheslines that look like they are mounted on telephone poles. I think he could still be explaining it to me a week later.

I've never used a single line, always one doubled over. Either with pulleys, or just two lines both tied to a fixed point.

Kayleigh


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Gailann Schrader said:


> Oh, Darlin'.....
> 
> Get some from the dollar store that has the wire core - you CAN use the stuff that has a fiber core? But it stretches. Dog line works too.
> 
> ...



Exactly! All you need is better line and some props for the middle.


----------



## Quint (Nov 12, 2004)

I always used the good quality steel cable that is coated in PVC or vinyl. It's usually green though I've seen yellow/orange and blue before. My runs were 25 feet or so. Had metal pipe clothesline posts set in concrete. There were eyes for 4 clothesline wires on each pair of posts.

To install it i would just do a simple cable wrap with several wraps around the main cable, string it to the other post and do the same while keeping it as tight as I possibly could. Used pliers or vice grips to hold it so I could get it tighter and wrap it easier. Never used turnbuckles or pulleys or tensioners. It would sag after a couple of years and I'd just go out with a pair of pliers and re-wrap an end and re-tighten it. Never needed support poles in the middle or anything.

I had 3 poles all together. The center pole had eyes/rings welded on each side of the cross pipe so it functioned double duty holding wire from each side. With the 4 lines and two 25 ft runs you had an awful lot of clothesline. 200 foot of clothesline if you used it all.

After many years it would get weak and break when you were trying to tension it and you'd have to replace it. Much stronger than rope and it didn't leave rust marks on the clothes like uncoated wire and cables did. When I lived in town I noticed the elderly neighbor lady was having a terrible time with her old rusty wire clothes line and I went to the hardware store and got the green coated cable and replaced it for her. Didn't tell her i was going to do it or she'd have insisted on paying me or buying the clothesline. I just sneaked over one evening and fixed it for her. She was thrilled. Baked me a pecan pie as payment.

Oh and if you're looking for good clothesline posts you can have the local welding shop build you some really nice ones out of heavy pipe. I think mine were made of 6 inch pipe. My dad built them before he died when I was a kid. You could also contact the local High School or Community College and see if they'd weld you up a set for a nominal fee. Set them in concrete and they'll last longer than you will as long as you make sure they weld caps on the ends of the pipe and you keep them painted. If you don't have caps on the end birds like to nest in them and the bottom of the pipe tends to rot out.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I have an umbrella clothesline. Have used them for the past 10 years, same one for the last 5 years. I absolutely love them and never have had the least bit of trouble with them. Hangs 4 washer loads full of laundry. Takes up very little space. You can hang your unmentionables on the inside so they're kept private from view. 

Clothes dry just fine on them, too. On days that aren't as hot and sunny, it helps to leave one row in between for air circulation. That's all.

When I was a kid, my mom and grandma hung our wash on the line too; they had 3 metal poles specifically made for holding clotheslines and propped up the middle with a few aluminum poles with a twist of wire at the top to hold the line. Nothing fancy.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Just for my curiosity, what is the pulley for?

I took some 4x4 post, planted them about 4 feet apart and then another pair 30 feet down the yard, ran a 2x6 between them with holes drilled in them. Ran the nice coated wire from 6 inch eye bolts that allow me to tighten the line up when needed. Got 8 lines there and plenty of space in a small area.

Before that, couple of two by fours and wire were all we used. Gotta say, we are the only ones in the neighborhood taking advantage of the solar activated dryer..........


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Forget rope or line without wire. Even the line with wire core isnt great for long runs. I've seen old lines that were just done with heavy galvanized wire though it will eventually rust and create marks on your clothes.

I had very rambunctious large puppy that pulled my clothes down off line at normal level few years ago (he is old dog now and not so rambunctious). I had to create high line from second story to large tree with pulleys and big loop so I can put/retrieve clotes from one end of line. Everything I tried stretched too much EXCEPT as Quint above suggested, the aircraft cable coated with vinyl. Not cheap though even back before metal prices went sky high. And there is incredible surface area with full load of clothes so acts like sail on boat when wind comes up. Lot of force. The cable can handle it but had to redesign anchor to house couple times finally putting large threaded bolt clear through roof rafter.

As to clothes pins those chinese dollar store things dont have strong enough spring to hold well in wind. I've had to go pick clothes up off lawn and out of trees after big gusty wind. You can special order clothespins with good springs which again AREN'T cheap. Or I found deal at chinese tool place on small Bulldog steel spring clamps. Cheaper than full retail on the high quality clothespins and very good springs. They have vinyl coated tips and metal galvanized body. I can see time down road where they could deteriorate to point where they leave marks on clothes, but one can buy can of that plastic dip sold to coat handles of tools and just dip whole jaws of the metal clamps. Again they do make excellent clothspins. Spring is just right, easy enough to use but strong enough clamping action to hold clothes even in rather high wind. 

Hmm just thought, one could run clothesline with the heavy smooth galvanized wire and use that vinyl dip to coat it if you just need straight run without pulleys. Might be cheaper than coated aircraft cable. Nothing with lot metal anymore is cheap. But in this case you do get what you pay for. No kind of rope or light duty stuff sold as clothesline is going to hold up over time especially if you have anything more than very light breeze or more than a short run of line. 

If you are limited to el cheapo clothesline by finances you need to make very short straight runs (short distance between clothesline poles). Hmm, thought of another possibility for clothesline. Look for Romex electric cable at Lowes, Home Depot, etc. 14 gauge is usually fairly cheap. 3 copper wires inside tough vinyl covering. Sounds wierd but might be good option. On other hand as I said before anything metal and especially copper has skyrocketed in price so just have to price it out.


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm not pushing these products, but thought y'all might be interested in seeing the type of clothes lines that are common in Australia. They've been around for years down here, but didn't become popular in the U.S. as most people prefered tumble dryers. Now that everybody is concerned about power usage, and the cost of same, the company is re-launching its lines in the very near future.

This hoist is the standard line that has been a part of the Australian home since its introduction.
http://www.onlinedirect.hills.com.au/cattleprod/products/A1401OR6

This model can be folded up and removed from its in-ground tube mounting, which is then covered with a cap.
http://www.onlinedirect.hills.com.au/cattleprod/products/A1107ROT

This model is often used under verandahs - convenient when it's raining.
http://www.onlinedirect.hills.com.au/cattleprod/products/A1501ULT

This model is popular in high density housing areas.
http://www.onlinedirect.hills.com.au/cattleprod/products/A1601PAR

For the first two, a cover can be made, sort of like a big umbrella, which is great for rainy days, or sun shelters on hot days.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Funny I was just thinking about a clothesline yesterday, and now here is this thread. Of course, a person has to be blessed with dry weather.....great links, Shinsan, when I was a kid we had the umbrella type, worked like a charm.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Honey, forget the clothesline. A cattle panel does the job just fine. The small squares are perfect for hanging your knickers and bras!











Pauline


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

I also have and love my umbrella clothesline. Mine is about 20 yrs. old, repainted it a couple years ago, still works fine!
This whole thread brought back a memory of watching a Martha Stewart tv show years ago, when she had her original show (before jail!). She showed putting up a clothesline. I was about falling off the sofa laughing watching her. Talk about making something simple into something complicated!!! Then the topper was, after her construction project to put up the line, she proceded to show how to SEW a clothespin bag - instead of buying one at the hardware store. Next I was waiting for her to carve clothespins, but guess she ran out of time. I'm sure there are folks here who would do it the same way as Martha, but on that day, she tickled my funnybone with that project...


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

You're not stupid! It's a dirty trick they're playing on us with some cheap clothesline they're selling. Just so you'll know, the last 2 years I'm unable to find any decent clothesline locally - it's all that cheap, plastic stuff that stretches. Altho I am using it, I'm still keeping my eyes open for the good stuff and will snatch up a bunch of it when I do finally see it.

Meanwhile, I just have DH tighten it up for me a little now and then and I do use a tree limb with a fork in it to prop the center of the line up when it starts drooping too much. Here's a picture of the tree line I have. It's wrapped around the trees for added stability, and to provide me with two lines.


----------



## Dianol (Dec 30, 2006)

Pigeon Lady said:


> Honey, forget the clothesline. A cattle panel does the job just fine. The small squares are perfect for hanging your knickers and bras!Pauline


Ms Pigeon Lady, Do the cattle panels leave rust marks? or Are they galvanized?

neat idea


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh--NO--don't give up and use the dryer...

We have the steel inner core line from Lowe's and it's been up 6yrs and gets used almost every day--no breaks.. Dh used the pulley system as shown by Lynne and he used the fence 'u' bolts and it holds get.. We have the big hooks for hammocks on the tree and in a 6X6 off the deck.. Works great..


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Our clotheslines are all made from plastic coated steel cable. The Texas humidity would be murder on anything else. You can buy the cable by the foot at most home-do-it stores and even some farm and feed stores. I don't have any pulleys or fancy widgets on ours. Just tied the ends of the cables around two trees, about 15 feet apart or so. I used cable clamps to tie the cable to itself after it was wrapped around the tree. Where the cable would rub on the tree trunk and cause damage, I ran it through a short piece of salvaged garden hose. Easy, pleasy.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

You really, truly don't need those pulleys! They were designed for apartment dwellers, who would fasten one end to the wall of the next building, and stand on their balcony to pull the line back and forth to put stuff on and take it off. 

If we had any trees we would probably have fastened our clothesline between a couple of them, but we don't, so we sunk a couple of treated 4x4's in the ground pretty deep (they were ten-footers), and put a treated 2x4 'T' on each one. Our posts are only about twenty feet apart, so we manage without a prop pole, but I have used one with other lines in the past. We have three lines strung from our poles, one on each end of the 2x4 crossbars, and one in the middle, using large eye bolts. It's been up two years, and just needed tightened this spring. We've got wire-cored clothesline, but when it's worn out I'll probably replace it with the coated aircraft cable. That should last the rest of my life, probably.

Kathleen


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

The pulleys are great! I have one pulley attached up on a porch post so I can stand up on my porch and pull the laundry in. This way the laundry is high up off the ground away from any wandering Great Pyrenees or kids.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

You folks are giving some good christmas present ideas (them pulley thangs) what we have now is three trees, line, an two bamboo poles. Oh, and a dryer Eddie


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

clothesline here = 2 serious eyebolt screwed into trees and a rope.
tie the rope to one eyebolt
drop the other end down through the other eyebolt and have your kids hang from it.
clamp the rope to the eyebolt while the kids are hanging 
remove kids and tie second end of line
remove clamp.

this is not going to sag much.

and if you use bolts and line that you feel safe letting your kids hang from - it won't break either. assuming it's one of those days when you like the kids (have some homeschoolers myself)

also, hang your heaviest stuff near the bolts.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I use tensioners from tractor supply. They are used for electric fencing - lol..but have a wheel that you turn (very simply and VERY cheap for three in a pack) and it tightens the clothesline right up. Mine have lasted over 5 years each and I have a four line 30 feet each clothesline.

If one breaks I replace with a spare.

I'm not adverse to sending links - lol..

here is one to show you what the tensioner I use looks like (mine are white though and cost about 2.99 for a 3 pak from tractor supply)..

http://www.horse.com/Horse-Fencing/Horse-Fence-Accessories/In-Line-Fence-Tensioner-BXF10.html


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i got my tensioner from lemhans. don't give up at use that dryer. your not stupid you can do it.


----------



## emerald_2033 (May 11, 2008)

[ Oh, one more tip. If you are the mother to any young boys be advised at some point they are going to want to use your clothes props (those would be the clothes stretcher/2x4 clothes holder upper thingies) to practice their pole vaulting techniques, especially with this being an Olympics year. Chances are they won't get hurt, but it will explain why your clothes props are bent/broken and why your drawers are dragging in the dirt. (brought to you by Farmer Willys voice of experience)[/QUOTE]

Yep...and clothelines make the best zip lines ever...or so my lovely children told me yesterday when they tore mine down....


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Dianol,

I haven't noticed any marks. They are galvanized but if I'm hanging something delicate or special I put it on a coat hanger and just turn the hook to hang on the fence or use the dryer. But to be honest most of our stuff is everyday farm wear and towels. Nothing I'm real worried about. 

Works for us.


Pauline


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

We just have a line (w/o wire) tied between a few trees. But the trees aren't far apart! The longest line does sag some, but not enough to drag things on the ground.


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

Love the cattle pannel one ! L knows they sure don't work for the cows! 
;-)
I truely never thought it would be complicated. Koodos to you all!


----------



## dancingbear (Mar 25, 2008)

Another advantage of the vinyl coated steel cable is that you can walk along the line with a damp rag and wipe all the dirt off in a flash. When I had a clothesline, (and I'll have a new one up soon) I did that every time before I hung up the clothes, so I didn't get dirt marks on everything. I'd go with the cable, it's not very expensive, it's smooth and won't snag your clothes, you can clean it with a rag, it doesn't rust, stretches very little, and the stuff lasts forever. We used a turnbuckle on each end so I could tighten as needed, but I think I'd like those fence tensioners better. They look easier to use. 

And if you need a zip line for a dog now and then when you don't have clothes hung out, it can do double-duty. (Just clean up after the dog before you hang clothes again)

A lot of these things can be over complicated, and often the most common materials you find at the store are exactly the wrong stuff, and will just frustrate you. You're not stupid, it's an evil plot.


----------

